# Hanging Arcadia Stretch



## MikeC1408 (1 Aug 2014)

Have recently bought an Arcadia Stretch CF40 for my shrimp tank but would like the light slightly higher above the tank

Looking at the design of the light it looks possible to hang the light so I was wondering if anyone had attached one to a TMC MMS rail before? Will get a small rail to try in the week but just wondered if anyone had done this already and had any advice on what i would need to do.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## X3NiTH (2 Aug 2014)

No I haven't done what your describing but I can say the that the TMC MMS rail (small one) is robust enough to hold many kilos (5 at least I would imagine)! Get trailblazing!


----------



## MikeC1408 (2 Aug 2014)

Will do....lol 

It's about the neatest solution I can think if.


----------



## mr. luke (2 Aug 2014)

Mms rail hasad different design to the strecth and i dont thing it will fit


----------



## OllieNZ (2 Aug 2014)

I was going to hang mine and couldn't find an off the shelf kit. So I ended up grinding some light weight no6 nuts to slide into the slot, then all you need is the right length screws to suit


----------



## MikeC1408 (2 Aug 2014)

Perfect thanks OllieNZ, I'll do the something similar and drill the MMS rail and bolt from above


----------



## MikeC1408 (7 Aug 2014)

Fits perfectly in the MMS rail


----------



## nduli (20 Dec 2014)

mike, did you have to grind down any nuts or do any significant mods to make this work. Have exactly the same issue. Want to move light up a bit.

Do the rim stands come with the caps I can see on the ends so I just need stands plus mms rail ?

Rich




MikeC1408 said:


> Fits perfectly in the MMS rail


e


----------



## Andy D (20 Dec 2014)

The rim mounts come with the end caps.


----------



## nduli (20 Dec 2014)

Andy D said:


> The rim mounts come with the end caps.


----------



## windyboona (20 Dec 2014)

Depending on the size of your tank , you can just pull the tank mounts straight out of your Arcadia light and push in the tmc rim mounts instead they fit perfectly no need for a rail as long as the light is the same width as the tank


----------



## nduli (21 Dec 2014)

windyboona said:


> Depending on the size of your tank , you can just pull the tank mounts straight out of your Arcadia light and push in the tmc rim mounts instead they fit perfectly no need for a rail as long as the light is the same width as the tank



Cool. Thanks for info will get some ordered today.


----------

